# the sewer dweller " the birth"



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

here are some pic's of the latest creation I'm working on I will do step by step pics as I build him ...he will not be motioned but he will drool some sort of green goo


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm liking that second picture. Quite the transformation with those brow ridges and cheekbones.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thanx it took me an hour from step 1 the foam to step 2 first layer of celuclay last night I also sculpted the teeth and ears outta sculpy and baked then


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work Mike, I agree with Roxy, the transformation from the top pic to the bottom is really nice, and lots of updates please!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow you are working on two projects....Show off!!! Looks good so far!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's evolving nicely. Looking forward to seeing him with his teeth.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yes! must see more!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

here is the teeth and the start of the lips


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I like him!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking good...I like the big exaggerated teeth!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool sculpt and concept! Are you going to finish it off with paperclay?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

yes DOC M a form of it like Stalloween use's


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lordy, that's the personification of a dentist's nightmare


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I molded the teeth after my own !!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd have to class that as a severe overbite.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol! looking....creepy! yeah, that's gonna scare some kiddos


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the exaggerated teeth! Looking forward to the updates on this project! BTW, have you put that damn blue spotlight away yet???


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Nope lol!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The title threw me. I thought I was going to see a picture of one of my old boyfriends. Nice work on the head. I like his teeth, "The better to eat you with." What kind of form is he going on?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Kind of reminding me of the Beetlejuice snake (not the sandworm).


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

new lips and nose and the start of the body.....more to come soon


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see a blue spotlight - where's Fick when you need her?

This guy just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

nice work so far, can't wait to see the progress


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he's awesome! watts the spotlight for? hehehehehe


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Gee, thanks for putting that damn blue light front and center You can now quite tormenting me with it! The sewer dweller is looking great, can't wait for updates!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

here is some more the leg foot and hand and the pretty much finished unpainted face


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

oh yeah the pink thing the leg and hand is sitting on is the start of the sewer entrance


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy and the body parts look wonderful, and I'm liking the sewer entrance as well.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice work, Mike....love all the progress pics and those teeth are wicked cool.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking good Mike, how big is the whole thing gonna be?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love the way its comming out! can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey Jack if he was standing he would be about 5 ft tall but he crouched down gettin outta the hole so he's only 3.5 ft tall


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like the face on the sewer dweller, I'm sure he's going to be another great addition to your haunt. What color are you planning on painting him?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I think a greyish green color perhaps some browns too not so sure yet today I started the 2nd hand and the arm ...when no one was looking I snuck down to the lab muhahahahah


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Gosh, this is all looking so good! Your funeral procession was my favorite prop of yours to date, however this has just become my new favorite. Can't wait to see the next updates! Great work!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!! That is wicked! love it!! and I love the whole sewer dweller idea... very creative!


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Cant wait to see this finished, looks great so far


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing more of this guy. He's looking great!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

little update pic I am pleased how he coming on only the 2 coat of celuclay


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Update pic looks fantastic...gonna freak some folks out with that come the night!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, thanls for the update MM. He's looking REALLY GREAT. I'm not sure he appreciates that tube stuck up his Backside though LOL. So you used celluclay to get that smooth texture?? What brand/store? 

I saw the PVC frame, but what did you use to bulk him up before actually sculpting the body?

I'm really liking this guy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, Mike. He's looking fantastic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is an impressive piece of work, Mike. The hands in particular are beautifully done.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful work man....fantastic pose.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thanx everyone ....Niblique71....I use durabond (powdered drywall compound) water and celouse insulation for celuclay Ive had good experience with doing this but there is time restraints with it cuz its a 15 minute drywall compound I use a watersoaked paintbrush to smooth it out.......the PVC frame I used chicken wire then papiermache 3 layers over that flipped him upside down and filled him with great stuff 3 cans then started to celuclay


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome work on your dweller Mike!!! He's coming out fantastic, and he has a great pose, awesome Job!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like this guy.. great work!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see this finished. Very realistic pose. Great job!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

some paint and his new stand ..I thought the 2 in foam would support him ...I thought wrong hahaha he almost fell over last night while I was painting ...I got some more painting to do and monster mudd his loin cloth then its on to the water feature I am so running out of time


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! And wow, too!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks sensational. Love him! Great work.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking Good Mike!! I can't wait to see the Waterfeature.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great, Mike! He seems a bit hungry... Looking forward to seeing him finished!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That is a lot of work your doing on this guy. Looks great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow you've been working on him for a long time...you should be proud that you got this far on him. i have faith that you'll have him done by halloween! Good luck!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There is a kid's bike in the garage..that can only mean one thing....

THERE IS SPAWN OF MMIKE! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!.....


----------

